# I need help with a michelin star job opportunity



## Lwright7

So i have been in the restaurant industry as a line cook about 3-4 years. Ive done some fine dining work and some casual. I just recently spoke with the ex. chef of a michelin star restaurant. I think the interview went well he said he'd get back to me, but if I had any questions to email him and ask. What should i do now? This could be a game changer for my career and my minds been going a billion miles an hour ever since the interview. Im sorry im probably rambling its just crazy


----------



## cheflayne

Lwright7 said:


> What should i do now?


Take your clue from what Chef said "if I had any questions to email him and ask".

Email him back, don't wait to hear from him. Don't badger him, but ask questions that display your interest in *his *establishment and the craft. Do your research on him, his establishment, and his menu so that you ask intelligent well informed questions.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico

Like a former boss told me once... "Breathe, damnit, breathe!" --grins--

Not sure how long it's been since the interview, but I'd think up some solid, mature questions - ones that show you want to learn about their business, not basic stuff like "do I have to supply my own knives"... I'd think on covers, ingredients, house specialties, etc... THANK HIM for the interview at the same time. 

If he ends up saying "no" maintain your calm, mature attitude, because sometimes those references can lead to an opportunity elsewhere.


----------



## chefwriter

I wouldn't ask questions if you don't really have any. Don't make stuff up. He said he'd get back to you. Leave it alone for a few days. 
If you don't hear from him in the time you think you should have, then email or call and just inquire if there was something you were supposed to be doing, "just checking in because I haven't heard from you and thought maybe you were waiting on me." And don't get/show irritation or impatience. Be cool, interested but calm and cool. There are any number of reasons he didn't give you the job right away and none of them have any thing to do with you. And like the other poster said, you don't know where this will lead so Be cool.


----------



## Lwright7

chefwriter said:


> I wouldn't ask questions if you don't really have any. Don't make stuff up. He said he'd get back to you. Leave it alone for a few days.
> If you don't hear from him in the time you think you should have, then email or call and just inquire if there was something you were supposed to be doing, "just checking in because I haven't heard from you and thought maybe you were waiting on me." And don't get/show irritation or impatience. Be cool, interested but calm and cool. There are any number of reasons he didn't give you the job right away and none of them have any thing to do with you. And like the other poster said, you don't know where this will lead so Be cool.


So at the time of typing this its been 3 days going into 4. I usually give 3 days time to hear back from someone, but being that this is a chef of THAT level ontop of the fact of it having been valentines day weekend, how long do you think i should hold off for? I was thinking maybe thursday sending an email bit i dunno


----------



## sgsvirgil

Lwright7 said:


> So i have been in the restaurant industry as a line cook about 3-4 years. Ive done some fine dining work and some casual. I just recently spoke with the ex. chef of a michelin star restaurant. I think the interview went well he said he'd get back to me, but if I had any questions to email him and ask. What should i do now? This could be a game changer for my career and my minds been going a billion miles an hour ever since the interview. Im sorry im probably rambling its just crazy


Send an email that thanks him for his time and consideration and that you look forward to hearing from him about the job. Nothing more. Don't make up questions. In fact, I wouldn't recommend that you ask any questions at all.

Good luck.


----------



## chefwriter

I agree with Sgsvirgil. When interviewing for the job I have now, the chef mentioned wanting me to start "right away" and he would have the manager get in touch with me. Seven or eight days later I called and left a message asking if there was anything I should be doing. The manager called back the next day and set up an interview for a few days later. In that interview she also said she wanted me to start "right away" and would have HR call me back with an official offer. Another seven or eight days later HR called with an offer. I accepted and was told orientation would be in three weeks. 
I had a completely different idea of what "right away" meant. Keep calm and carry on.


----------

